# The Official Teen Smiley Baby Thread



## AyaChan

Share your pics of your smiley babies :D


https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7294.jpg

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7331.jpg

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF7485.jpg


----------



## supriseBump_x

Riley 1st Smiled when he was 6 weeks old :happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

he has such a gorgeous grin :D

xx


----------



## Jay_x

Here's my smiley girl on her first swim! She is definatly an Aquarius baby.. :cloud9:

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv243/JayLee__xx/Photo085.jpg ​


----------



## jenniferannex

omg how cute are they all!! Jay that picture is so adorable!! she looks so happy.

here lily :)

lll just put 2 on otherwise ill get carried away :haha:

excuse the mess on the first pic thats what happens when daddy feeds her lol! :dohh: xx
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10









013.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mellie1988

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs066.ash2/36681_10150244648505008_633700007_13330607_91386_n.jpg

Smiley Theo

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs327.ash1/28514_10150213112050008_633700007_12397832_156264_n.jpg

Smiley Grace 

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lily123

Awww Ladies all your LO's are just so gorgeous :D

Here's a few of my little lady :cloud9:




x x x


----------



## Jellyt

Awwwww! They're all so adorable =D. 
Here are some of Evelyn :).
https://i50.tinypic.com/21c72bm.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/sz76km.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2m60jkz.jpg


----------



## rockys-mumma

My little smiler!


----------



## wishuwerehere

https://isabelle.willshawmedia.com/photo/home/000_0033.JPG

Still my favourite picture of her :D


----------



## Jay_x

We have got some gorgeous babies girls!

Jenniferannex your little girl is so pretty
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw This thread is great :) It'll put smiles on everyone's faces 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/002-4.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/009-2-1.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

ahhhh I love smiley babies :D


----------



## lily123

Awwwww :cloud9: nice thread Sasha :D xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Awwww! I just wanna squidge all of their teenie little faces :). I'm sat here with the biggest grin on my face looking at all of our smiley bubs hehe.


----------



## AyaChan

I wonder if we could get this to be a sticky. Anyone know how I go about it?

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres quin:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21weeks 007.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Jay_x

Our babies are so cute, I just want to squeeze them all.... in the nicest possible way :haha: xxxx


----------



## NYCMommaxo

lol kind of smiley!

https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab269/TheSiggyLaydi/My%20girls/thesouth090-1.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

my bootiful :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







27052_10150155661735317_644800316_11847758_5633005_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10









P5100362.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 9









P5100364.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 9









P5310517.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 14









P6020528.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha love the one in the shoppin basket Anna!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & i'm off tomorrow now, so will post them shoesies for you! x


----------



## faolan5109

So this threat makes my day when I see it. Nothing like a smiling baby!

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSCF0146.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSCF0150.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSCF0151-1.jpg

And his first smile ever!
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5381.jpg


----------



## 08marchbean

similey baby boo. it wouldnt let me upload the best one for some reason :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1831.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1839.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msp_teen

*@wishuwerehere-* Just too darn cute^_^ 
*@o8marchbean-* Simply Prescious!!!

Here's Little Marvell and his smiles!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02286.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3









DSC02291.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC0226576.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trying4ababy

PreggoEggo said:


> heres quin:happydance:



He is flippin gorgoeus


----------



## annawrigley

new one from today.. laughing at fifi & the flowertots :lol:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P7130044.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Lissa3120

annawrigley said:


> new one from today.. laughing at fifi & the flowertots :lol:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:



Never understood why they made her a forget me not. Then i heard the theme tune. I can't get the tune out of my head... along with the list of other children's TV theme tunes... one way ticket to looser-ville for me :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24756_100924229950221_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/25706_105617819480862_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/27037_105005826208728_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/27908_105296392846338_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/30928_115155518527092_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/33394_123466794362631_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/34286_123748787667765_1000009793250.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/34629_126161037426540_1000009793250.jpg


----------



## Neferet

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs222.snc3/20978_226339989397_536154397_3182479_3035139_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs468.ash1/25670_353989834397_536154397_3643570_5844770_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs539.snc3/30584_393854434397_536154397_4119102_6253322_n.jpg


----------



## Sarah10

Bumped ;)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1391.snc4/164317_1753055706983_1256617253_1943963_3185877_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1354.snc4/162633_1751335223972_1256617253_1938795_2157435_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs098.snc4/36262_1714321418650_1256617253_1855147_3397196_n.jpg


----------



## Burchy314

They aren't proper smiles, but still counts lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1419.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20101216-00099.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## YoungMummy18

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1189.snc4/154183_1613812218475_1031395101_31630170_6780092_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1231.snc4/156389_1613814738538_1031395101_31630183_5153096_n.jpg



My gorgeous Kimi <3


----------



## KiansMummy

my little Kian <3 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







kian jj.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2









jumperoo.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2









kj.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KiansMummy

Sarah10 said:


> Bumped ;)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1391.snc4/164317_1753055706983_1256617253_1943963_3185877_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1354.snc4/162633_1751335223972_1256617253_1938795_2157435_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs098.snc4/36262_1714321418650_1256617253_1855147_3397196_n.jpg

Hes so cute :cloud9:
weres his top from on the middle pic? x


----------



## Sarah10

Thanks hun, its a 'cars' t-shirt from Asda, it wasn't so much xx


----------



## vinteenage

Smiley Phineas!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Resized/Picture1345editededited.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Ohh ill have a look thankyou, done all Kians room in a cars theme lolxx


----------



## AriannasMama

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs015.snc6/166550_10150133974200921_590700920_8363147_3610091_n.jpg


----------



## lily123

AriannasMama said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs015.snc6/166550_10150133974200921_590700920_8363147_3610091_n.jpg

Awww this is gorgeous!!!


Here's Esmee's recent smiley pics :D


----------



## SophieGrace

lily123 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs015.snc6/166550_10150133974200921_590700920_8363147_3610091_n.jpg
> 
> Awww this is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here's Esmee's recent smiley pics :D
> 
> View attachment 155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 155431Click to expand...

Awww Gorgeous girlies :flower::cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0175.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0177.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0199.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 6


----------



## leoniebabey

lily123 said:


> 155427[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 155431

she's gorgeous, 
how the frikkin ell did u get the bars to go up on the play ring. I gave up :(

giggles in the bath
https://i56.tinypic.com/2u41t1w.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/o0tm2t.jpg


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> :cloud9:

I've just said this to you in another thread, but I love that picture of Noah. So cute, he's gorgeous! :) :flow:


----------



## lucy_x

https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6094/dsc00194e.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

Burchy314 said:


> They aren't proper smiles, but still counts lol.

Ah i really love that 1st picture..I can see little dimples lol x


----------



## LoisP

smiley baby... video :D

https://www.facebook.com/ShaunsMummy#!/video/video.php?v=187101294651597&comments


----------



## vinteenage

Aw Lois what a sweetheart!

Smirk-y Finn! Excuse the poofy hat, haha. He kept trying to wiggle it off.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Resized/Picture1512-1.jpg


----------



## LoisP

Aww Finns outfit is too cute :)


----------



## xgem27x

Trying to get a photo of one baby smiling can be challenging enough, but to get TWO to smile at the same time and not to change their face in the split second before the camera flashes....NEAR ENOUGH IMPOSSIBLE!!! xxxx :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







gorgeoustwins 015.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7









Copy of gorgeoustwins 004.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Burchy314

Your twins are ADORABLE!!! It makes me want twins even more haha.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn Elizabeth smiling away at me when i was singing
 



Attached Files:







Photo11262315-1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xgem27x

Burchy314 said:


> Your twins are ADORABLE!!! It makes me want twins even more haha.

They are pretty damn cute lol :cloud9:


----------



## newmommy23

my little smiler :)
 



Attached Files:







163873_1587759494697_1257090239_31395882_5907233_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCI0226.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6









164585_1577189030442_1257090239_31374472_5211301_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xgem27x

Wow they are some very very very cute smiles Mollymaia!! Bless her, you must be very proud Keegan :flower: xxxx


----------



## sophie0909uk

a few of arch:)
 



Attached Files:







165713_1767810678133_1325177291_1917613_1422574_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 12









SAM_3232a.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 14









SAM_3278.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 11









SAM_3306.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 17thy

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs802.snc4/68278_181959608498736_100000540943454_560147_2892300_n.jpg

Emerald at around 5 weeks


----------



## MrsEngland

Not a proper smile but she is only 4 weeks! lol.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs005.snc6/165524_1646293435103_1169925114_31471909_6186099_n.jpg


----------



## aafscsweetie

aww, everyone's smiley pics are so cute!!! Lily finally got the hang of smiling yesterday and started giving us real ones :) here's a link to the album on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=294720&id=500449527&l=f901ef9b2e


----------



## annawrigley

sophie0909uk said:


> a few of arch:)

What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## sophie0909uk

annawrigley said:


> sophie0909uk said:
> 
> 
> a few of arch:)
> 
> What a gorgeous baby!Click to expand...

thankyou :) xx


----------



## rjb

blurry, but my girl :)


----------



## annawrigley

Hiya cutie!


----------



## EffyKat

Why are baby smiles the cutest damn thing in the world?


----------



## stephx




----------



## AriannasMama

I posted this in a different thread but I love it!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs260.snc6/180866_10150149327705921_590700920_8613072_5166232_n.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

n'awwww this thread is my fave thread out of ALL of BnB!!! why are babies sooooo cute!!


----------



## LoisP

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs258.snc6/180634_192414167453643_100000551836265_612391_4594726_n.jpg

Cheeky smile

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs262.snc6/179035_192414120786981_100000551836265_612389_7678121_n.jpg

More smiling

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs893.ash1/180118_192304204131306_100000551836265_611780_3635395_n.jpg

Cheeky smiling with tounge


----------



## Mellie1988

Can I steal him please lois?? Haha! Sooo cute

Loveee the first pic! 
xx


----------



## LoisP

Mellie1988 said:


> Can I steal him please lois?? Haha! Sooo cute
> 
> Loveee the first pic!
> xx

Feel free to steal him when he needs his nappy changing, when he wont sleep, and when he's being grumpy! :haha:
I'll happily have your two ;) 
Then again, I find it hard enough with the one, so goodness knows how you manage with double the trouble! Lol :)
Thank you :cloud9::cloud9: x


----------



## annawrigley

Awwww hes gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## LoisP

Thank you Ticker Lady! :D


----------



## annawrigley

I am ze ticker queen :smug:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> I am ze ticker queen :smug:

Definitely. In fact, i think you need a ticker that says
' I have been the ticker queen for * days '
:rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Anna, How do I do a moving ticker. 
It wont let me. :(


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I am ze ticker queen :smug:
> 
> Definitely. In fact, i think you need a ticker that says
> ' I have been the ticker queen for * days '
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:huh: Don't, I'm really tempted to do that now!! From the date I joined BnB :rofl:



Callie-xoxox said:


> Anna, How do I do a moving ticker.
> It wont let me. :(

Mine was from the TTC section on Lilypie then just changed the text :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Big smiles!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Picture3052edited.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Picture2661edited.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Picture2696editeed.jpg


----------



## LoisP

So cute Daphne 
He's looks *so* different from newborn Finn!


----------



## LoisP

Not that newborn Finn wasn't cute. Just read that back :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Haha no I know what you mean! When he first came out he was smushy and looked fairly Asain....he's now much more of a Caucasian looking baby! He's fair, green eyed (for now) and auburn haired! Little mutt baby. :haha:


----------



## rjb

y'all's boys are so handsome!!
i'll have to keep Adelaide away from the computer for fear of her falling in love!
:haha:


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Haha no I know what you mean! When he first came out he was smushy and looked fairly Asain....he's now much more of a Caucasian looking baby! He's fair, green eyed (for now) and auburn haired! Little mutt baby. :haha:

Auburn haired babies are the best haha :)


----------



## vinteenage

I'm hoping it stays! It's only in certain lighting but he definitely doesn't have black hair like his dad. Mine goes from medium brown to auburn...so we'll see!

His eyes best stay the green/grey/blue. They're a lot like mine, but mine tend to lean more towards blue where his lend themselves more towards green. Genetics are funny!

He does have his dad's nose though.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> I'm hoping it stays! It's only in certain lighting but he definitely doesn't have black hair like his dad. Mine goes from medium brown to auburn...so we'll see!
> 
> His eyes best stay the green/grey/blue. They're a lot like mine, but mine tend to lean more towards blue where his lend themselves more towards green. Genetics are funny!
> 
> He does have his dad's nose though.

How adorable. Shauns the same, auburn hair in certain lighting, but sometimes it can look light brown. and he has blue eyes, so when he's looking especially auburn it really brings out his eye colour :)


----------



## annawrigley

Noah used to be a giiiiiiiiinger
 



Attached Files:







23787_1390817845592_1086493402_31159340_3071998_n.jpg
File size: 128 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Rhio92

Cheeky Connorrrr :haha:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0127.jpg

As for hair, Connor's a little blondie :cloud9: You can hardly tell he's got hair at all, bless him :haha:


----------



## Sarah10

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs038.snc6/166850_1818305218180_1256617253_2080080_2613091_n.jpg

pinching daddy's noodles!


----------



## annawrigley

Smiley boyyyyy :cloud9:
These are all from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0310.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0311.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0312.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0318.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Smiley boyyyyy :cloud9:
> These are all from yesterday

He is ssooooooooooooo sweet!!! Omg i love his little dungerees :D :D


----------



## AlaskaYoung




----------



## AriannasMama

drooly smiles
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180787_10150155491160921_590700920_8704358_3044387_n.jpg

& this doesnt look much like a smile but it was, lol
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/169015_10150155491580921_590700920_8704366_1995890_n.jpg


----------



## Tanara

_Finally caught her smiling on camera, she smiles alllll the time now. _
 



Attached Files:







100_0148e.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Burchy314

These pictures are all adorable! Jayden still has yet had a real smile :(


----------



## LoisP

ShaunieSmiles :cloud9:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/169056_195855770442816_100000551836265_635715_4049416_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180418_195855947109465_100000551836265_635728_843067_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168395_195855957109464_100000551836265_635729_1702978_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/181908_195856113776115_100000551836265_635738_5136579_n.jpg


----------



## YoungMummy08

joaquim smiling after bottle



just fed himself



my buba smiling



smiling at himself



on the trampoline with his aunty


----------



## xgem27x

It would be wrong of me to not upload the cutest twin smiley pic EVER TAKEN!!!! <<< yeah I may be bias... but you know its true :winkwink: :haha:

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming003.jpg


----------



## LoisP

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185957_196215257073534_100000551836265_637939_71544_n.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

Happy peanut.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180044_10150392598355230_786935229_17428675_2465299_n.jpg


----------

